# Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My Dad passed away Monday and it has been a long,trying and emotional week. It was nice to just finally relax and have a nice meal at home.








Save​


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Paymaster. I have a feeling your dads mouth watered a little when he looked down and saw that plate of food.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss PM. Prayers being lifted for you and your family. I know he enjoyed some of those fantistic meals that you've posted on hear. Those will be your memories forever and no one can take those away. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

prayers for your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, sorry to hear that.
I remember all too well losing mine.

Great plate of food, double surf and the tater counts as turf.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. My dad passed away 11 years ago this week. It's never easy but it will get better. Remember the fun times!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Paymaster, Sorry to hear about your Dad. Prayers sent your way.

Thank you for all of your always excellent posts.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your dad brother.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry about your dad. I'm sure it'll get easier


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about the passing of your Father. By all of your family oriented posts he did a great job raising you. Thanks for all of your contributions here and please keep them coming.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all. You all are a great bunch!


----------

